# CA finish on stabilized blanks



## gspalding (Feb 16, 2009)

I've heard that if a blank is stabilized with acrylic you should treat it just like solid acrylic.  Would you use a CA finish on a pen from a stabilized blank or go right to plastic polish after sanding?

George Spalding


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 16, 2009)

> Would you use a CA finish on a pen from a stabilized blank


 YES!



> or go right to plastic polish after sanding


NO!


----------



## thewishman (Feb 16, 2009)

George, the air in the blank was replaced (for the most part) with resin in the stabilization process. There is still a much larger portion of wood in the blank and that will be slightly shiny after sanding and polishing. If you want a glossy finish, you'll still need to apply a finish.


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 16, 2009)

gspalding said:


> I've heard that if a blank is stabilized with acrylic you should treat it just like solid acrylic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 16, 2009)

The stabilized wood I have turned was just like turning plastic. For all intensive purposes, it was no longer wood and didn't need (nor would it "hold") a finish.

Sand and polish.

Cheers!

Gary

P.S. My stabilized blanks were bought from Lee Valley - YMMV, and that's the extent of my experience.


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 16, 2009)

Like Stan and Chris said.  I always apply a CA finish to stabilized blanks. Never been able to get a consistent finish without it.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 16, 2009)

Finish it or don't finish it, the choice is yours.  But the ultimate test is putting it to use and handling the pen everyday.  Without a finish, a stabilized blank will buff out to a nice sheen.  However, it will NOT maintain that sheen with frequent use/handling and it will NEVER approach the gloss of a properly done CA finish.


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 18, 2009)

mrcook4570 said:


> Finish it or don't finish it, the choice is yours.  But the ultimate test is putting it to use and handling the pen everyday.  Without a finish, a stabilized blank will buff out to a nice sheen.  However, it will NOT maintain that sheen with frequent use/handling and it will NEVER approach the gloss of a properly done CA finish.




I've only done a few now, but this has been my experience as well.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 18, 2009)

Stabilizing a blank does not replace the wood! Nor does it turn wood to plastic. the wood is still wood. Have you ever done a money blank? It is 95% PR. Yet when turned, the shredded money makes dull spots where it comes to the edge of the turned blank. Unless one want the dull spots, it should be finished with a finish such as CA, lacquer, poly etc.

Listen to Mr. Cook. You don't have to do finish it with CA as that is your choice.  It won't destroy or hurt the blank to finish with CA at all.

Funny that this should come up now - I turned the first stabilized blank in almost a year tonight. Going to Tokyo tomorrow and got a request for a "blue" pen. I picked out a dyed and stabilized blank from Ernie at BearToothWoods. I debated a minute after carrying it through 12000 MM and decide it sure would look better with CA, and sure enough it did.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 18, 2009)

Depends on the wood, the stable material and method used to do the stable. Some won't need it, some might. You might want to just turn the blank to round and experiment before doing the final turning.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll chime in here with the need for a finish. It may look good with just a polish when done, but it won't stay that way. I put CA on stabilized blanks all the time, and it works great. 

I have to include that there is definitely a difference between the blanks I stabilize and the pro done ones. It's not enough for me to want to pay 5 bucks for it, but they do finish differently. I have done both and still believe they both need a finish, if you want them to stay looking nice.

Dale


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 17, 2009)

leehljp said:


> *Stabilizing a blank does not replace the wood! Nor does it turn wood to plastic.* ....quote]*Finally a voice of reaon.*
> 
> Sorry to be the kog in the wheel but there is some innacurate advice being given above.  If some of you guys are so sure your stabalized blanks don't need to be treated like wood, when you finish your next blank and it's ready for finishing, toss it in a cup of water for a few hours, then you'll see how much like wood it still is!
> 
> ...


----------

